
The Death of the First Amendment in Cyberspace - tomp
https://quillette.com/2018/10/22/the-death-of-the-first-amendment-in-cyberspace/
======
Pharmakon
If you’re going to specifically invoke the 1st amendment, at least know what
it guarantees and doesn’t. It also helps not to bring up the likes of Egypt
(which didn’t pan out well along with most of the rest of the ‘Arab Spring’).
Definitely don’t claim that Tunisia’s revolution was driven by social media
when it began with a very “irl” act of suicide. Especially try to avoid acting
like EU member states do or should give a monkey about the US 1st amendment.

What a rag.

------
bediger4000
ha ha ha! The last time this sort of thing happened, in the 80s after Reagan-
era FCC deregulation, concentration of TV, radio and newspapers were just The
Free Market in Action. Quillette should at least acknowledge that mergers,
etc, of media firms has happened before, for entirely explicable reasons, and
tell us what is different, and wronger, this time. This particular article
just makes them sound like whiners who think their particular viewpoint should
get special treatment, in light of their lack of historical awareness.

